# What study bible do you recommend?



## reformedjason

I love reading different bibles I own different study bibles. I wonder what you guys reccomend. I have "the spirit of the reformation" study bible. The 1599 geneva bible, ESV study bible, and had a reformation study bible. What do you use?


----------



## rbcbob

Well I don't actually have a "study Bible" anymore. Twenty five years ago I had a Scofield Reference Bible with hundreds of notes at the bottom telling me what the bible taught in the verses above. I became familiar with Scofield's Notes but sadly not the verses of Scripture which they purported to explain. These days I study the verses themselves and when checking my conclusions against the historic commentaries of the Church I get a feel for how well or poorly I handled the passage.

Beyond such commentaries there are excellent language helps (lexicons of the original languages), classic works of theology, and historic Confessions of Faith.


----------



## crimsonleaf

I started with the NIV Study Bible but was gifted the ESV Study Bible this Christmas (Thank you, Mrs Dean). The commentary is definitely reformed, which obviously I like, but I also use a Peak's Commentary to find balance.

If I had the choice of only one it would be the ESV, both as a Bible and a Study Bible.


----------



## DMcFadden

ESV Study Bible is the most full-featured on the market. It has set the standard.

Reformation Study Bible is an outstanding addition to the ESV Study Bible.

You do not need anything else.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Macarthur study Bible is ok if you ignore all the Dispensational stuff.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I like my Matthew Henry Study Bible. 

View attachment 2613

The Matthew Henry Study Bible: Flexisoft leather: Black, Indexed - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## rookie

rbcbob said:


> Well I don't actually have a "study Bible" anymore. Twenty five years ago I had a Scofield Reference Bible with hundreds of notes at the bottom telling me what the bible taught in the verses above. I became familiar with Scofield's Notes but sadly not the verses of Scripture which they purported to explain. These days I study the verses themselves and when checking my conclusions against the historic commentaries of the Church I get a feel for how well or poorly I handled the passage.
> 
> Beyond such commentaries there are excellent language helps (lexicons of the original languages), classic works of theology, and historic Confessions of Faith.



I have a Schofield bible as well. And after being exposed to many other translations and teachers ( Washer, Baucham, Piper, White and the list goes on) I have found that the Schofield bible is not the best. One person actually quoted that the biggest disaster in Christianity was the production of the Schofield. I may read it as the print is clear, but I ignore his notes....he was huge in the dispensational movement, as well as the gap theory and the serpent seed....


----------



## A5pointer

Esv


----------



## Zach

I love my ESV Study Bible.


----------



## christiana

NKJV John MacArthur Study Bible; love it and would find it very hard to change. I also read the Matthew Henry Commentary.


----------



## Bethel

rbcbob said:


> Well I don't actually have a "study Bible" anymore. Twenty five years ago I had a Scofield Reference Bible with hundreds of notes at the bottom telling me what the bible taught in the verses above. I became familiar with Scofield's Notes but sadly not the verses of Scripture which they purported to explain. These days I study the verses themselves and when checking my conclusions against the historic commentaries of the Church I get a feel for how well or poorly I handled the passage.
> 
> Beyond such commentaries there are excellent language helps (lexicons of the original languages), classic works of theology, and historic Confessions of Faith.



This is why I stopped using a study Bible as well, I was reading too much of man's words and not as much of God's. In addition, I found the pages cluttered and became easily distracted from the Bible reading I had planned.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

> reformedjason said:
> 
> 
> 
> What study bible do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> I _don't_.
Click to expand...


While study Bibles can be helpful, it is essential to remember that only the biblical text is inspired, and not the notes. I also don't recommend bringing a study Bible to church because there is a tendency to "check" what the pastor is saying against what the study notes say, which is not helpful nor respectful.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

I think this question is very interesting. I have been thinking upon this as I have a friend who claims he does not do well with "King James English." I have been pondering the prospects of purchasing a bible for him to encourage him to read more. (He does read daily now.) This lead me to think in terms of myself and my personal studies and I realized that we would have different methods of personal study.

Therefore, when I think of a "study bible" I question "what are the methods one uses to study the Bible?" vs an encapsulated study Bible. 
I use the 1599 Tolle Lege Geneva, with multiple Commentaries as well. I often have books all around me as I study. I try to take my time with the study, vs. attemting to follow a schedule. I suppose I try to look for a sermon, for myself, as I read and study. This may not be practical or desireable for others. 

My children and my wife use a Matthew Henry Complete Commentary along with either their KJV or Geneva for their personal study. They have all come to love Matthew Henry and their understanding when reading the word has exponentially increased since incorporating MH. 

I am curious as well about the ESV Study Bible, and the ESV Reformation Study Bible. I am not exposed to these yet, but I do like much of the ESV translation itself that I have been exposed to.


----------



## Constantlyreforming

Geneva Study Bible, original version


----------



## baron

HCSB Study Bible. Although I do all my reading in a KJV Bible. My daughter has claimed my Thompson Chain Reference.


----------



## gracea1one

I too love the ESV Study Bible. However, I don't bring it to church with me for the reasons stated above (not to mention the size)...but do bring a smaller ESV.

One of my favorite features of the ESV Study Bible is the online account/access you get...you can take notes, highlight passages, customize, etc., all of which is saved for you.


----------



## Jack K

I never saw a study Bible I liked until I picked up the ESV Study Bible. It turned me from a study Bible opponent into a guy who will grudgingly admit that, used properly, a good one might be nice to have sometimes.


----------



## Constantlyreforming

Jack K said:


> I never saw a study Bible I liked until I picked up the ESV Study Bible. It turned me from a study Bible opponent into a guy who will grudgingly admit that, used properly, a good one might be nice to have sometimes.



There are some good ones here for sale...

Antique Vintage and Collectable Christian Holy Bible Store


----------



## J. Dean

Bill The Baptist said:


> reformedjason said:
> 
> 
> 
> What study bible do you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> I _don't_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While study Bibles can be helpful, it is essential to remember that only the biblical text is inspired, and not the notes. I also don't recommend bringing a study Bible to church because there is a tendency to "check" what the pastor is saying against what the study notes say, which is not helpful nor respectful.
Click to expand...

Well, that's not necessarily a bad thing if the notes are accurate, is it? I mean, if the pastor happens to muff up a passage (and I've heard it happen before) and checking the pastor isn't being done in a malicious or arrogant spirit, isn't it a good thing?

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

BTW, for the record I use both the New Geneva Study Bible and the MacArthur study Bible. MacArthur's comes in very handy because of his grasp of the original languages, which is nice to see because it can flesh out the full meaning of a particular word which is nice. But as also said above, I avoid the dispensational side of the study notes.


----------



## caddy

Not a Study Bible but this looks good !

Confessions/Creeds... | Facebook


----------



## DMcFadden

I was planning to make a joke and say the "Joel Osteen Study Bible." However, much to my surprise, there actually is a Joel Osteen Study Bible, called the _Hope for Today Bible _(ISBN-10: 1416598251). Oops! Oh, I can't say that either. Isn't "Oops" the title of the Harold Camping Study Bible?


----------



## Bill The Baptist

J. Dean said:


> Well, that's not necessarily a bad thing if the notes are accurate, is it? I mean, if the pastor happens to muff up a passage (and I've heard it happen before) and checking the pastor isn't being done in a malicious or arrogant spirit, isn't it a good thing?



Of course we should always question what we are being taught and never just accept it without question, but the time to do this is not during the sermon. If, after carefully listening to the sermon and studying the relevant scripture passage, you believe your pastor may be in error, then it would be appropriate to seek out other opinions by way of commentaries or study Bibles.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is my current favorite.


----------



## reformedjason

I just wish the spirit of the reformation study bible was in esv and not only in the niv. I love have the confessions and creeds all in one volume.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I really like the super giant print ESV Study Bible, but it weights 8 pounds (literally). I also like the SOTR study bible. I am warming way up to the original Geneva. My favorite bible is usually which ever one I can find with bigger print than the last one. 

If you have a smart phone, check out the free "Reformed Creeds and Confessions" app from Westminster Seminary. It is really cool.


----------



## Pilgrim

rookie said:


> One person actually quoted that the biggest disaster in Christianity was the production of the Schofield.



The Scofield definitely has its problems, with some of them (especially in the "Old Scofield") being quite serious indeed. And one need not consult one today except for historical or comparative reasons. But it is quite an overstatement to say it's the biggest disaster. (Is it worse than Romanism? Campbellism? Oneness Pentecostalism? Higher Criticism? etc.) The kind of hyper-Pentecostalism you find in Dake or the liberalism of the Oxford New Annotated Study Bible, (which is shot through with "Yea, hath God said?") is much worse. Scofield is a paragon of orthodoxy compared to those. 

With regard to the best Study Bibles of recent vintage, I think they would include the ESV Study Bible, the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible (in my opinion the best modern Reformed Study Bible despite the translation) the Reformation Study Bible (ESV or NKJV,) MacArthur, Thompson Chain Reference, the Apologetics Study Bible and the HCSB Study Bible. I've looked at the Matthew Henry before and didn't think it was anything to write home about. Since the full commentary is freely available in a variety of formats, as with the Henry Concise Commentary, I didn't find it to be a necessary purchase given the number of other Study Bibles I have. But maybe I didn't look closely enough, as others seem to really like it. 

Even though the site owner has serious reservations about the use (or misuse) of Study Bibles, the Theologue site has a list of most Study Bibles ever produced. It's a helpful list, although I would quibble with the descriptions of some of them (with some being slightly Dispensational even though it's not noted) and think more highly of some (MacArthur) that he doesn't recommend and somewhat less highly of others (Zondervan's NIV/NASB/KJV Study Bible, which has a lot of helpful material, but also appeals to a lowest common denominator evangelicalism) that he does recommend. 

Reformation Heritage Books is coming out with a KJV study bible in the next few years that is supposed to have a strong devotional focus. Given the leaders involved, I expect it to be quite good. 

Another one that is long out of print but well worth a look is John Brown of Haddington's "Self-Interpreting" Bible." It was published in 4 volumes, and there are usually several copies available on ebay at any given time, in varying degrees of condition. I believe it's also available online. It went through many editions, with the last being in the early 20th Century. 

While not a Study Bible strictly speaking, the Trinitarian Bible Society is publishing a Westminster Edition (projected for this year) with Brown's marginal notes and their word list that gives equivalents for archaic words being in the margin instead of in the back. 

In general, I agree with Josh and others. While I found Study Bibles to be useful when I was a new or baby Christian, at this point I think it's best that they remain on the shelf most of the time. That's why the SOTR being in the NIV doesn't really bother me since I wouldn't use it as a "main" Bible regardless.


----------



## JS116

ESV Study bible,had it since my first encounter with reformed theology in 2009..It is very helpful,now I dont read it as much(which needs to change)I usually just read my ESV pocket bible and WCF confession w/scripture proofs for study

I honestly need a good commentary set I may invest in one this month,Calvin or Matthew Henry


----------



## FedByRavens

I got the ESV MacArthur study bible this Christmas and it's been the best study bible I've ever had the pleasure of using. I highly recommend it.


----------



## J. Dean

Bill The Baptist said:


> J. Dean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's not necessarily a bad thing if the notes are accurate, is it? I mean, if the pastor happens to muff up a passage (and I've heard it happen before) and checking the pastor isn't being done in a malicious or arrogant spirit, isn't it a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we should always question what we are being taught and never just accept it without question, but the time to do this is not during the sermon. If, after carefully listening to the sermon and studying the relevant scripture passage, you believe your pastor may be in error, then it would be appropriate to seek out other opinions by way of commentaries or study Bibles.
Click to expand...

Right. That's what I meant. Only you said it better  

BTW, somebody here brought up the Holman Christian Standard Bible. EDIT: Is that one really that good?


----------



## ObligatoryFate

DMcFadden said:


> I was planning to make a joke and say the "Joel Osteen Study Bible." However, much to my surprise, there actually is a Joel Osteen Study Bible, called the _Hope for Today Bible _(ISBN-10: 1416598251). Oops! Oh, I can't say that either. Isn't "Oops" the title of the Harold Camping Study Bible?



That's funny and sad all at once. I've enjoyed the guidance that the 1599 Geneva bible has, however, it is far from perfect. Also, I have a MacArthur NKJV study bible that has been helpful, however, he also is far from divine inspiration. In summary I'd say that most study bibles have a potential to be helpful, but the longer that you gaze downward (humanly) the more you lose sight of what is upward (Heavenly).


----------



## reaganmarsh

I love the ESV-SB, SOTR (this is my favorite SB; I make notes from study/reading in this one; if it's ever lost, I will be inconsolable!), Reformation SB, the Literary SB, & Scott's Bible. I consult the Apologetics SB, and have increasingly enjoyed the HCSB-SB. Its notes regarding the sovereignty of God in Romans & Ephesians have been a very pleasant surprise, and given the HCSB's growing popularity in SBC circles, that bodes well for the future. 

I own a Scofield SB, a Ryrie SB, an NIV Life Application SB, & a NKJV Charles Stanley Life Principles SB. These were all gifts. I consult them from time to time, but not regularly. The Scofield was actually my first SB; my dad gave it to me. Though I'm covenantal in my theology now & strongly disagree with its notes, I still fondly recall hours spent in it learning the Scripture as a teenager. It's funny, the notes only rarely seemed to "jive" with the text, even as a young Christian...I typically ignored them and feasted on the Word. 

All that said, I'm happiest when I have either my plain old ESV or NASB reference Bible and a good commentary such as Calvin, Poole, Henry, or Gill. 

OK, I'm out of abbreviations now.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

My wife very much likes the HCSB Study Bible.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Reformation Study Bible (ESV) with the cautions about study bibles mentioned above


----------



## JimmyH

I just ordered the ESV Reformation Study Bible yesterday, and I'm looking forward to that, based on the forum's high recommendation of it. I've got the MacArthur study in NKJV, the Thompson Chain in both AV and NKJV, as well as an old 'New' Schofield I've had for 25 years. The lion's share of my reading is in text only or text/reference Bibles. I do like the option of checking out what MacArthur has to say on one or another problem passages and the Thompson has great resources in it AFAIC. I read the AV, NASB, NKJV and the ESV, for comparison sake since, I don't read the original languages. I also find Bible Gateway very helpful in looking at parallel passages.


----------



## BrentN

Any word on when/if the Reformation Study Bible will be available in Kindle format (or any other ebook format)?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

BrentN said:


> Any word on when/if the Reformation Study Bible will be available in Kindle format (or any other ebook format)?


Olive Tree Software offers the RSB study notes in an app for the Android and other mobile platforms for about $25. I have it installed on my Kindle Fire and use the notes with any bible versions I have installed. The KJV comes free with the Olive Tree bible reader app.

AMR


----------



## Marrow Man

"My faith is built on nothing less
Than Thompson Chain and Moody Press."

J/K. I had a Thompson Chain when I was a new Christian, and there is a lot of information in the back. It does have a good concordance, the best I've seen that's included in the Bible itself.

My vote would be for either the ESV Study Bible (got one "free" at T4G 2010!) or the New Geneva Study Bible (the one published by Ligonier, although I think it's now called the Reformation Study Bible). The reprint of the Geneva Study Bible, which someone mentioned above, is also pretty good. It's good to see what those Reformers put in the footnotes, as a commentary. But there is much wisdom in what has been voiced above -- we need to be vary careful about treating those footnotes as being inspired. I hardly ever use a study Bible, except as a reference on occasion. Use with caution.


----------



## Scott1

For common use, The Thompson Chain Reference.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Site that includes samples from a few of the main study bibles:

http://www.baptiststart.com/study_bible_comparison.html

Note the table at bottom of the page.

AMR


----------



## Jesus is my friend

I have a Ryrie KJV,i know,i know,the study notes are not in line with my theology,I had used this when I was arminian and am stuck with this as it's got a great concordance and I can get where I need to,the number one reason I am still using this as I cant afford an Allan and Sons Longprimer and there are no good KJV study bibles out there although I hear Beeke is working on one perhaps it will be good.

I would love to transition to my original Geneva someday and maybe I will,we read it tonight and spent some considerable time in the past with it and love it.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Althought there is not much in the KJV as far a "big name study bibles," you should be able to get a Thompson Chain Reference in that version.


----------



## Pilgrim

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Site that includes samples from a few of the main study bibles:
> 
> http://www.baptiststart.com/study_bible_comparison.html
> 
> Note the table at bottom of the page.
> 
> AMR



While this page is helpful, to categorize MacArthur as being post-tribulational is a rather glaring error.

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Althought there is not much in the KJV as far a "big name study bibles," you should be able to get a Thompson Chain Reference in that version.



Well, there is always the Dake. Or maybe Jimmy Swaggart's Study Bible.... 

If somebody must have a KJV Study Bible, (meaning, one with study notes) until the TBS (Westminster edn.--which isn't going to really be a Study Bible) and Reformation Heritage editions come out, the best choice may be Nelson's King James Study Bible. It has a lot of helpful material, but the main reason I got it is because it defines archaic words in the margin. Not having read regularly from the KJV until recently, I thought that would be preferable to constantly consulting a dictionary or flipping to the back as with the TBS editions. Although the quality of the construction of their Bibles is very low, I think one of Nelson's reference editions has this feature too. Often the word supplied in the margin is what you'd find in the NKJV. I don't think the marginal notes get into textual issues (as the notes occasionally do) but I could be mistaken. It might happen occasionally. The text is something like 11 pt. so it's easy on the eyes. 

The KJV text is very slightly modernized, with names like Isaiah and Hosea being standardized in the OT and NT. (I read somewhere that this is the text from the KJV Open Bible, which would seem reasonable as other material from the Open Bible is included.) But occasionally changes of a pedantic or annoying nature are introduced, like "always" for "alway" or "a harlot" for "an harlot." If somebody is reading the KJV and can understand the rest of it, wouldn't the meaning of those be obvious? Regardless, these only represent a change in spelling and are nothing like the many changes introduced in the 1967 New Scofield. 

While it's probably not still near the top of the list for Study Bibles, especially now that the ESV and HCSB Study Bibles have been released, this KJV Study Bible is better than I would have expected. I was somewhat surprised to see that Reformation Heritage books sells this Bible, as it was originally a publication of Liberty Baptist Seminary! (I have heard elsewhere that back then (mid 80's) Liberty was less Calviphobic than was the case later under Caner etc. If you preach or teach some of the stuff in the notes of this SB (esp. some notes in Job that I've come across) it could get you in trouble in rabidly anti-Calvinist circles.) 

But given their stance on the KJV and apparently agreeing with me that, despite its flaws, it may be the best KJV Study Bible currently available, (M. Henry serving a different purpose) RHB carries it but does not carry Zondervan's KJV Study Bible. It is Dispensational but because it has fewer notes that probably comes through less often than in MacArthur's. The Scofieldian teaching on the Sermon on the Mount and other extreme law/grace emphases are decisively rejected and overall it has what at the time would have been called a "Lordship Salvation" emphasis. From what I recall, compared to some other Study Bibles, including the MacArthur NKJV, the study notes also rarely make note of "the better manuscripts" so that may be another reason for them selling it. Even where they are noted in the major passages like Mark 16, my recollection is that a strong position in favor of the critical text is usually not taken.


----------

